# How old is the computer you are using?



## Simo (Aug 21, 2018)

Just wondering how old the computers people are using are. Oddly, the crate I have is from...wait for it...2004! But a friend is giving me their old one, that dates from maybe 2015, and that's gonna seem really fancy 

I added a poll; I suppose it might be hard to answer, as one may have upgraded an older machine slightly or drastically. 

Well, I will no longer be the king of low-tech; Windows 10, here I come!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

Mine was a gift for my parents to help with classes. I got it two years ago and it's helped me a ton.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 21, 2018)

Early 2015 custom PC that I built myself. Great performance still (though I did upgrade the RAM recently).


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a desktop computer from 2015.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 21, 2018)

My work laptop is a 2012 model that’s on its last legs. My desktop is from 2014, though.


----------



## Aibiki (Aug 21, 2018)

I _think _I got my desktop around 2013, I've since moved my OS to a SSD so the dates are a tad fuzzy.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 21, 2018)

Rather new, my old computer was on its last legs a few months back (it was literally held together by bolts that I drilled through the computer).

I got my computer more durable because I am tired of them falling apart on me, so this one has like... a layer of aluminium on it instead of plastic (laptop)


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 22, 2018)

I legit got this laptop a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2018)

My computer's 5 years old. Only really upgraded the GPU and added some larger harddrives.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 22, 2018)

I still use my 1981 IBM 5151 because it's classic and it's better than the new version


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 22, 2018)

mine is pretty new, got it for uni last year


----------



## Deathless (Aug 22, 2018)

I just got my laptop about almost a month ago for my birthday, so it's not that old
My previous laptop was my first ever computer and it lasted over 3 years, and is still [barely] usable


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 23, 2018)

Got to join the 2017 or later club on this poll. 

Not quite always the case but to me personally it really seems like if you put some decent money into a system it can keep up and do fine for at least 5 years. Still less than a year ago since I moved on from something thrown together in 2011.
Don't know about you guys, but I find it really fun to dig in a bit closer around the current/close to come hardware on the market and plan a future build for yourself. Always something new going on.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 23, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to get a ryzen build for my b-day!


----------



## DeadLead (Aug 23, 2018)

kina how you look at it because i upgrade some parts of my pc every so often


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

I got myself a nice new laptop in December 2017 because I had a bunch of cryptocurrency and the prices were super high right then.

Now the crypto market has crashed a bit so I don't have nearly as much play money, but I got a laptop and a UHD TV out of the deal so I don't really care.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

This fucking thing still remembers Stalinist era!

Nah i bough it year ago


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 16, 2018)

Right now, I am using my dad's laptop while I wait to set up my new desktop, which I just bought about a month ago.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2018)

Somewhere around the 2014 spot. At this rate I've already upgraded RAM, video card and hard drive. 16 GB RAM, NVIDIA GTX Geforce 1050 Ti and 1 TB of disk space is currently perfect for all my needs.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2018)

About same, early 2014ish


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, I will no longer be the king of low-tech; Windows 10, here I come!








 ->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine's from 2014, too.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 17, 2018)

_late 2009 mac_


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 17, 2018)

Mine is like... fourish years old.


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2018)

Actually, this 2014-ish modified 'new' used computer I got a few weeks back via a friend getting rid of it is running Windows 7, which seems just fine. We use 10 at work, and if anything, I find I like 7 better. Can't really see the need to upgrade.

So far it does everything I want it to in a speedy manner...I'm not a gamer, so I'm not sure about all the fancy-schmancy graphics stuff, but it is 16 MB with an i7 processor, and a 1 TB HD, and not being an expert, this computer has been like going from a mule to a Cadillac Car, compared to the old one. And since my budget was basically $0, the price was exactly in my range.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 18, 2018)

I am using a laptop from 2011.


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 22, 2018)

I built my computer in 2013, and have been upgrading it since then. So all the ages.


----------



## Scorpen (Sep 26, 2018)

I bought my current HP laptop in the middle of 2014 because my PowerBook G3 was finally to the point where I couldn't really eek any more useful day to day life out of it.  Still have it though, and still dig it out once in awhile.  I'll probably be using my current one until I can't anymore either...


----------



## RCFC_slim (Sep 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Just wondering how old the computers people are using are. Oddly, the crate I have is from...wait for it...2004! But a friend is giving me their old one, that dates from maybe 2015, and that's gonna seem really fancy
> 
> I added a poll; I suppose it might be hard to answer, as one may have upgraded an older machine slightly or drastically.
> 
> Well, I will no longer be the king of low-tech; Windows 10, here I come!



I don't believe in Thesaus' ship so in reality my computer is actually really really old!! Lol


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mine is about a month old, actually. I had to buy a new computer for school because the keyboard stopped working on my old one.


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

Without my specs in front of me, I can’t give too much detail but this was so hard to answer. My case is an old Thermaltake Armor, thing weighs a ton. The internals vary in age, with some of my HDDs easily pushing over 6 years old, but most are pushing two years old or less.


----------



## Oaker (Oct 21, 2018)

I got mine in 2010... I live in venezuela... so, there's that, I have to live with nothing but ancient technology.

Yay.

(QX9650 CPU, but I recently got a non Ti GTX 660)


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)

Got mine in 2017...I've got an ASUS Gaming Laptop


----------



## a2xf (Oct 24, 2018)

I've got one of the last Toshiba Satellites from 2016 and It's pretty nice


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 8, 2018)

I started building mine late 2016 if I remember correctly. I just recently replaced the motherboard cpu and ram so I'm not sure if youd still consider it the same computer lol


----------



## modfox (Nov 8, 2018)

mixture, current build about 4 months, newest part in it is literally the kingston ssd and GTX 960


----------



## onewolf88 (Nov 17, 2018)

Mine is a 2014 dell laptop, I build computers and repair them for fun, so it was a really good deal. Had to gut the thing, and then rebuild it. Cmos battery, regular battery, re-installing windows, and about 200 updates later it worked LOL Love working on computer though. I must have at least 4 or 5 right now. Most of them older.


----------



## onewolf88 (Nov 17, 2018)

modfox said:


> mixture, current build about 4 months, newest part in it is literally the kingston ssd and GTX 960


Nice I got a gtx960 as well, everyone laughs at me for it though. If you don't have a gtx 1080 then you're considered small potatoes. I've been looking at those kingston SSD though, they seem to really help performance.


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 17, 2018)

onewolf88 said:


> Nice I got a gtx960 as well, everyone laughs at me for it though. If you don't have a gtx 1080 then you're considered small potatoes. I've been looking at those kingston SSD though, they seem to really help performance.




I'd recommend an M2 chip instead if you have a computer that's compatible


----------



## modfox (Nov 18, 2018)

onewolf88 said:


> Nice I got a gtx960 as well, everyone laughs at me for it though. If you don't have a gtx 1080 then you're considered small potatoes. I've been looking at those kingston SSD though, they seem to really help performance.


there is nothing wrong with GTX 960s tho. mine hasnt let me down. i have the MSI 4gb one


----------



## DivinePrince (Nov 18, 2018)

This one's only about a year old at most. It's still being sold in stores. Plan to upgrade as needed with time.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

I got few computers. I got an alien ware alpha used just for pc gaming.
And 2 2006 mac computers i use for various projects like doodling and homework. One mac is a laptop i got in 2010 and the other is a mac mini i bought used 6 years ago.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 15, 2018)

My two laptop are about 7 years old. But I have them for about 3 years. They where given to me.

I'm saving money to get a new one custom made. But it take times to save money


----------



## Rystren (Dec 15, 2018)

Less than a year..


----------



## Alv (Dec 16, 2018)

I use a year old MacBook Pro, it's got the new space grey color that's pretty snazzy. My mom has one too that's a year older, I got that one first but we realized we couldn't survive with only one laptop.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 16, 2018)

I bought my PC in 2009 and the only upgrades I've done to it is to buy a new video card when the old one died, a new power supply when the old one fried, a 128 gb ssd to boot my windows faster and added 2 gb of ram, for a total of 6.

So the motherboard, hard disk, processor and 2 of the 3 ram slots are the old ones from 2009.


----------



## alicetaur (Dec 16, 2018)

One issue is the definition of how old the computer is could be fuzzy, for example, I have replaced everything except my motherboard CPU and one RAM stick and a CD drive.


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 29, 2018)

Blade Pro 17... 1060, 16g ddr4 2400, 7700hq, m.2 & sata... nothing crazy, but it does its job really well.

Fucking insane looking at another thousand bucks or better for a 1080 and 4k display. RTX models are ridiculous. Like, come on...


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 29, 2018)

I originally built my computer back in 2012, but have overtime upgraded or replaced the graphics card, PSU, motherboard, and even the case.


----------



## goatwolff (Jan 3, 2019)

just got a lenovo legion y530 from best buy on black friday. it has 8gb ram, 1tb hdd, i7 8750h and a gtx 1050ti. definitely a huge upgrade from a stupid schoolwork laptop when i try to run games like fortnite but i wish i got the 16gb ram version. anyways its cool


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Jan 14, 2019)

Early 2014 13-inch MacBook Air. I like it, I don't use it for much besides browsing, watching YouTube, and writing...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I got few computers. I got an alien ware alpha used just for pc gaming.
> And 2 2006 mac computers i use for various projects like doodling and homework. One mac is a laptop i got in 2010 and the other is a mac mini i bought used 6 years ago.


Aah I used to have one of these alienwares. Sadly I gave it to my brother when I moved from home :^(
I have a linux potato that I've kept running for two years now


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2019)

It's hard to tell what the age of a PC is when you kept upgrading it.
At this point the oldest parts in my PC are the RAM and the mainboard. I bought those in December of 2015 along with the CPU, the i5 6500.
Up to now I have upgraded the CPU to the i7 7700K, I upgraded the GPU to a GTX 1050 Ti and got a new case from be quiet!
So I guess from that point of view my PC is from late 2015 if you go by the oldest parts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

At this moment I am using a new one and a 6 year old computer at the same time.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 10, 2019)

2007, with some small storage/RAM upgrades. Useless for modern games (I have consoles for that), but still perfectly capable of everything else, and if it keeps being that way, I'm not going to replace it for another 10-20 years. I'm loyal to hardware like that ^^'


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> At this moment I am using a new one and a 6 year old computer at the same time.



Can you double hack?


----------

